# Empático



## Irethtook

Tengo una duda, ¿puedo decir soy empática?


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola Irethtook.
Creo que no se puede decir: Soy empático.
Yo mas bien diría: Tengo empatía 
 
Espera más sugerencias y comentarios.


----------



## Dama de noche

En el DRAE no viene la palabra "empático". Esa palabra la he escuchado sobretodo en la ficción para referirse a personas con cierto poder paranormal que consistiría en sentir lo mismo que otra persona o percibir lo que otra persona siente, pero siempre de manera sobrenatural.


----------



## Tylerbrain

Si se me permite una opinión personal, el DRAE no es un diccionario nada realista con el uso de la lengua. Por ello no me sorprende que no recoja ésta y tantísimas otras expresiones que los hablantes utilizamos a diario, teniendo en cuenta que una lengua tiene, por así decirlo, "vida", y se renueva constantemente. Por eso yo aceptaría la expresión "ser empático/a", puesto que empieza a formar parte de nuestro vocabulario.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que tampoco está en el DRAE "empatizar", tan familiar para mí... Juraría que lo he visto infinidad de veces en libros en español.

Lo pondré en cursiva desde ahora


----------



## diegodbs

No pongas en cursiva una palabra tan fea  , di simplemente sentir/tener empatía hacia...


----------



## Gévy

Es curioso, a mí no se me ha ocurrido hasta la fecha decir empático, empatizar o sentir empatía: lo que suelo decir es "sentir algo por empatía".


----------



## BETOREYES

Tylerbrain said:
			
		

> Si se me permite una opinión personal, el DRAE no es un diccionario nada realista con el uso de la lengua. Por ello no me sorprende que no recoja ésta y tantísimas otras expresiones que los hablantes utilizamos a diario, teniendo en cuenta que una lengua tiene, por así decirlo, "vida", y se renueva constantemente. Por eso yo aceptaría la expresión "ser empático/a", puesto que empieza a formar parte de nuestro vocabulario.



En cierto modo, tienes razón. A mi me pasa lo mismo con "ser asertivo/a". Pero hay que tener un poco de paciencia, los académicos trabajan muy duro para poder actualizar un diccionario de una lengua tan "viva" (si se permite la expresión)


----------



## Pumpkin72

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> En cierto modo, tienes razón. A mi me pasa lo mismo con "ser asertivo/a". Pero hay que tener un poco de paciencia, los académicos trabajan muy duro para poder actualizar un diccionario de una lengua tan "viva" (si se permite la expresión)


En este caso (_asertivo_), no creo que sea una cuestión de trabajo acumulado de la RAE, sino de popularización de la palabra.

No creo que haya calado lo suficiente para considerarla aceptada, y por tanto parte del idioma. Personalmente, yo la relaciono siempre con la jerga del departamento de _Recursos Humanos_ ("Curso de Asertividad" )


----------



## diegodbs

No creo que nadie sea partidario de una lengua "muerta". Lo único que recomendaría a las personas que por primera vez se encuentren con una palabra (en este caso "to assert") que tienen que traducir, es una breve consulta al diccionario para saber cómo se dice en español, y que no se limiten a añadir -ar a la palabra inglesa "assert" para convertirla en un verbo. No es mucho pedir ni creo que eso me convierta en partidario de las lenguas muertas (excepto el latín y el griego clásicos, que reconozco que me gustan)


----------



## BETOREYES

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No creo que nadie sea partidario de una lengua "muerta". Lo único que recomendaría a las personas que por primera vez se encuentren con una palabra (en este caso "to assert") que tienen que traducir, es una breve consulta al diccionario para saber cómo se dice en español, y que no se limiten a añadir -ar a la palabra inglesa "assert" para convertirla en un verbo. No es mucho pedir ni creo que eso me convierta en partidario de las lenguas muertas (excepto el latín y el griego clásicos, que reconozco que me gustan)



Tal vez el uso de las palabra "asetar" y "asertivo" no venga de "to assert", sino de *aserto*:

* aserto. * ¨(Del lat. assertus).
 1. m. Afirmación de la certeza de algo. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## BETOREYES

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> En este caso (_asertivo_), no creo que sea una cuestión de trabajo acumulado de la RAE, sino de popularización de la palabra.
> 
> No creo que haya calado lo suficiente para considerarla aceptada, y por tanto parte del idioma. Personalmente, yo la relaciono siempre con la jerga del departamento de _Recursos Humanos_ ("Curso de Asertividad" )



Soy un total ignorante en el tema, pero lo que trato de decir, es que creo que el diccionario se actualiza cada cierto tiempo (cinco a diez años), y cada día la gente tiene la necesidad de crear nuevas palabras (sobre todo en áreas sociales y administrativas) para comunicar nuevos conceptos. 
Quizá paciencia no era la palabra. ¡Todo Bien!


----------



## Pumpkin72

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Soy un total ignorante en el tema, pero lo que trato de decir, es que creo que el diccionario se actualiza cada cierto tiempo (cinco a diez años), y cada día la gente tiene la necesidad de crear nuevas palabras (sobre todo en áreas sociales y administrativas) para comunicar nuevos conceptos. Quizá paciencia no era la palabra.


Sí, te había entendido.

Quería decir que la RAE debe ir por detrás de la sociedad por definición, porque se limita a reflejar lo que es aceptado por ella, no al revés. Por eso decía que cuando el término se use ampliamente, y sólo entonces, debería añadirse al diccionario.

Aunque hay casos que nadie se explica, como el de "cederrón" (CD-ROM), aceptado por la RAE y usado por... por... bueno, nadie que yo conozca o haya leído


----------



## Tylerbrain

Exactamente, Pumpkin72. Tienes toda la razón. Ayer me quedé con las ganas de poner precisamente este ejemplo. Una cosa es aceptar normativamente una palabra o término cuando su uso es ampliamente aceptado, y otra muy distinta es negarse a creer que la lengua EVOLUCIONA. Las palabras inventadas por la RAE, como "cederrón" no tienen desperdicio...


----------



## Fernando

La palabra empatía sí está en el diccionario de la RAE, que no tiene por qué incluir todos los derivados.

 empatía. 

 1. f. Capacidad de identificarse con alguien y compartir sus sentimientos 


En todo caso a mí me gusta más una palabra con más tradición y bastante menos relacionada con lo paranormal:

simpatía. 
 (Del lat. simpathĭa, y este del gr. συμπάθεια, comunidad de sentimientos). 
 1. f. Inclinación afectiva entre personas, generalmente espontánea y mutua. 
 2. f. Análoga inclinación hacia animales o cosas, y la que se supone en algunos animales. 
 3. f. Modo de ser y carácter de una persona que la hacen atractiva o agradable a las demás. 
 4. f. Biol. Relación de actividad fisiopatológica entre órganos sin conexión directa. 
 5. f. Fís. Relación entre dos cuerpos o sistemas por la que la acción de uno induce el mismo comportamiento en el otro


----------



## barrakuda

Ser asertivo o ser empático se utilizan a menudo en temas relacionados con  Psicología o Couching.


----------



## Kong Ze

Fernando said:
			
		

> En todo caso a mí me gusta más una palabra con más tradición y bastante menos relacionada con lo paranormal:
> 
> simpatía.
> (Del lat. simpathĭa, y este del gr. συμπάθεια, comunidad de sentimientos).
> 1. f. Inclinación afectiva entre personas, generalmente espontánea y mutua.
> 2. f. Análoga inclinación hacia animales o cosas, y la que se supone en algunos animales.
> 3. f. Modo de ser y carácter de una persona que la hacen atractiva o agradable a las demás.
> 4. f. Biol. Relación de actividad fisiopatológica entre órganos sin conexión directa.
> 5. f. Fís. Relación entre dos cuerpos o sistemas por la que la acción de uno induce el mismo comportamiento en el otro


 El problema es que si Irethtook opta por decir "soy simpática", es probable que el receptor lo entienda según la tercera acepción. 

¿Alguien sabe por qué la tinta invisible se llama "tinta simpática"?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Según el la definicion del DRAE empatía es f. Identificación mental y afectiva de un sujeto con el estado de ánimo de otro.  

Lo que no hay, hasta donde sé, es el verbo _empatizar_, que *sí *existe en inglés.  Por lo que en español debemos decir que sentimos empatía con las personas.  

Hay muchos ejemplos donde hemos acomodado nuestro lenguaje para dar cabida a las palabras extranjeras.  Tal como lo mencionan, _asertivo/assertive_,  _empoderamiento/empowerment_ y muchas otras.

Correcto o no, es lo que se estila o se usa.


----------



## Irethtook

Muchísimas gracias por su atención y por su ayuda. Me encanta este sitio.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien sabe por qué la tinta invisible se llama "tinta simpática"?


¿Por la quinta acepción? La tinta toma el color del papel donde se escribe, por eso es invisible. Digo (nunca había oído llamarla así).


----------



## Like an Angel

No pude con mi genio y consulté a la RAE:


Asunto: Empático
De:mariana 
Fecha: Fri, 9 Jun 2006 08:25:04 -0700 (PDT)
Para: Consulta 1 

En mi país (Argentina) es muy común escuchar que una persona es empática, para decir que demuestra empatía, hablando de personas que se ponen en el lugar de otros para poder entenderlos. Según el diccionario en línea no existe esa palabra, y en el DPD tampoco se registra. ¿Es incorrecto entonces decir "soy una persona empática"? Si se puede decir simpático, persona que inspira simpatía, ¿por qué no se puede decir empático, persona que demuestra empatía?

Gracias miles.



Respuesta: _Empático_ es un derivado de _empatía_ formalmente correcto. Se documenta ampliamente en nuestros bancos de datos. 
El sufijo _-ico_ forma adjetivos con diferentes matices:
*‒́ico, ca. *(Del lat._ -ĭcus,_ y este del gr. -ικός).1. suf. Aparece en adjetivos. Indica relación con la base derivativa. _Periodístico, humorístico, alcohólico_. A veces toma la forma ‒́tico. _Sifilítico._ 2. suf. En química, terminación genérica de numerosos compuestos, como los ácidos. Clorhídrico, fórmico. 3. suf. En algunos casos se refiere al grado de oxidación del ácido. Sulfúrico, fosfórico. 4. suf. Puede indicar un elemento de un compuesto. _Férrico, cúprico. (DRAE 2001)_


​


----------



## Pumpkin72

Muchas gracias por consultarlo y compartirlo con nosotros. Ya queda menos para "empatizar", que al fin y al cabo suena como "enfatizar"


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Y ¿está permitido decir _enfático_?  He escuchado enfaticamente pero por otra parte, es más utilizado de manera enfática.


----------



## Kong Ze

Like an Angel, muchas gracias, nos has dado una alegría.


----------



## Fernando

Parece raro pensar en algo que es "enfático" per se. Normalmente se dice de algo que se ha realizado enfáticamente / de manera enfática, pero en todo caso el español sí permite construir adjetivos a partir de sustantivos, si bien su capacidad para formar verbos a partir de sustantivos es más limitada que en inglés, por ejemplo. 

Te doy la definición de la RAE, que para mi gusto es un "poco demasiado" libre: yo raramente diría de alguien que es enfático sino que es un cantamañanas. ¿Zapatero sería alguien enfático? 

Muchísimas gracias a LAN por la consulta. Yo no tengo dudas de que "se pueda" decir empático. Mi duda es si empático no está desplazando a "simpático" sin aportar nada.

enfático, ca. 
 (Del gr. ἐμφατικός). 
 1. adj. Dicho con énfasis. 
 2. adj. Que denota o implica énfasis. 
 3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que habla o escribe enfáticamente.


----------



## mithrellas

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo no tengo dudas de que "se pueda" decir empático. Mi duda es si empático no está desplazando a "simpático" sin aportar nada.


 
Pues yo no lo creo. En mi opinión no significan lo mismo  .
Quizá la definición del Espasa te aclare un poco el tema:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*empatía *

f. Sentimiento de participación afectiva de una persona en la realidad que afecta a otra:
la empatía consiste en ser capaz de ponerse en la situación de los demás.
Si una persona te cae simpática es más facil que sientas empatía por ella, que seas capaz de intentar ponerte en su piel para entender sus sentimientos.

En cambio la empatía no implica que una persona tenga que caerte bien. Esa es la 'gracia'. Es la capacidad de ponerte en la piel del otro y entender sus sentimientos (ojo, que eso no implica que tengas que compartir opinión.) aunque esa persona te caiga como el c***.

No sé si me explico


----------



## los_setenta

En rumano decimos que una persona es... "empata". El verbo en infinitivo: "a empatiza". 
Pero: una persona "simpatica".

Mara


----------



## Fernando

No, si yo entiendo la diferencia. ¿Tú crees que la mayor parte de la gente que la usa la entiende?

La empatía es una cosa que empezó a utilizarse en los primeros años del siglo XX en inglés tomado del alemán (adjunto al referencia del inglés), con un significado muy específico y casi místico: la capacidad de comunicar "sentimientos" por medios no verbales para agrupar al grupo (perdón por la redundancia) y realizar alguna tarea (cazar un oso, cruzar un río).

Ahora se ha trivializado el término y (al menos por lo que yo he visto) en un 99% se utiliza para lo que antes era una persona simpática: alguien que se preocupa por los demás, que les ayuda, etc. etc. 

De hecho el origen de los términos son muy similares. Simpático = sin+pathos (compartir la pasión/los sentimientos).

Otra cosa es "caer simpático", que normalmente es mejor que "ser simpático".

En resumen, que me parece perfecto que se use "empático" siempre que tenga un significado específico que no tenga simpático.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=empathy&searchmode=none


----------



## tH3crow

Si puedes decir que eres empática, sin embargo muchas personas no conocen esa palabra, por lo tanto no es muy común al hablar, pero es una personalidad como decir "soy solidario" "tu eres honesto" "el es humilde" etc.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No veo por qué se escandalizan si una palabra nueva es creada o toma un nuevo significado. Cada autor puede definir cada palabra como quiera. 

Si escribo un tratado de psicología y digo que "plancha" se referirá a la capacidad de raciocinio de las personas y luego mi tratado tiene un exitazo internacional y la gente empieza a decir que "Fulanito no tiene plancha" para decir que es un imbécil, pues la RAE se tendrá que acoplar a lo que dice la gente o arriesgarse a quedar en el olvido. 

Si alguien dice que Juan es empático/siente empatía/empatiza con Pedro, y además la RAE lo da como bueno, no veo el problema.

Por otro lado, si la RAE cree que lo correcto es cederrón, güiski y otras (en mi opinión) ceroplanchazos como ese (ya estoy empezando a poner en práctica el nuevo término inventado hace unos minutos por mí), dudo que la gente se acople a lo que diga la RAE.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Para mi son diferentes, nunca las usé como sinonimos.
De hecho alguien podría ser simpático, sin ser empático y viceversa.
Tambien depende de la percepción de la persona receptora de esa imagen...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Ynez

Sí, rosangelus, para mí también. Me parece que Fernando no ha pillado bien la idea que tiene lo de "empatía", "empático" y tal. Alguien ya lo explicó muy bien, en otras palabras: empatía es la capacidad de comprender cómo se sienten los demás.


----------



## julietaaizcrim

Y como hago para decir que siento que alguien siente empatía por mi? Se me había ocurrido la conjugación como "empatizada", pero tampoco existe.


----------



## Pinairun

julietaaizcrim said:


> ¿Y cómo hago para decir que siento que alguien siente empatía por mí? Se me había ocurrido la conjugación como "empatizada", pero tampoco existe.



Para qué te complicás la vida si ya lo dijiste: _Siento que alguien siente empatía por mí._

Si alguien siente simpatía por ti no dices que te sientes _simpatizada_, ¿no?

Bienvenida al foro, _julietaaizcrim_.


----------



## julietaaizcrim

Pinairun said:


> Para qué te complicás la vida si ya lo dijiste: _Siento que alguien siente empatía por mí._
> 
> Si alguien siente simpatía por ti no dices que te sientes _simpatizada_, ¿no?
> 
> Bienvenida al foro, _julietaaizcrim_.



Mmmm, no me había percatado... Aún así no me gusta el producto final de la oración: "_Me hizo sentir que sentía empatía por mí_". 
De cualquier forma, lo resolví escribiendo la palabra entre comillas y en cursiva =) Gracias.


----------

